# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals) مخطط مخططات هواتف السامسونج Samsung السلسلة  i

## kh10822

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته*  السلسلة I من مخططات هواتف السامسونج ارجو ان تجدو فيها كل المخططات التي تحتاجونها   الرابط : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## asaad wahsh

_مشكور علي التسلسل _

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*الله يبارك اخي تقييم +++*

----------

